
Twitter’s Kafka adoption story - yannikyeo
https://blog.twitter.com/engineering/en_us/topics/insights/2018/twitters-kafka-adoption-story.html
======
majidazimi
How did you solve producer fencing mechanism which was built into Bookkeeper
with Kafka (Without considering the write proxy)?

